# ¿Cómo reparar cable flex?



## danith72

Estaba arreglando el interruptor de una cámara digital en concreto el modelo dv3040 y resulta que el cable de datos que une la pantalla con la placa base se partio. 

Mi pregunta es: ¿se puede reparar?, ¿Compro otro cable? donde lo consigo? os dejo la foto para que lo veáis. 

Muchas gracias


----------



## pulpin

La verdad creo que es difícil de reparar, yo tengo unos pinitos en reparación de cámaras digitales y la verdad algunas veces bote algo de tiempo en esas reparaciones de flex, lo mejor para el cliente y  para el técnico es comprar uno nuevo o usado.


----------



## arubaro22

poder reparar se puede, depende de tu paciencia y pulso, yo repare el de un autorradio kenwood, adjunto las fotos del trabajo.

saludos


----------



## danith72

Hola arubaro22, muy buenas fotos, todo un detalle, lo que si te agradecería es que me explicase paso a paso el método que utilizaste? Primero rascaste el cable,no?  Pero luego como uniste cada pista del cable.

Un cordial saludo arubaro22

pd. gracias a ti tambien pulpin por contestarme


----------



## fernandoae

Pero lo que tiene el de la camara es que tiene muchoooos mas conductores y dudo que lo puedas hacer... en casas de electronica venden unos marcadores con pintura conductora... quiza te sirva y puedas hacer algo por tu camara


----------



## pulpin

pero y la flexibilidad del la cinta, se conserva o no se puede doblar?


----------



## danith72

Mirad lo que he visto en este archivo. No se trata de un tutorial de como arreglar cable flex, pero si de como utilizar la pintura conductora a base de plata. Supongo que abra que rascar el cable flex para poder ver las pistas y luego unirlas con mucha paciencia con la pintura:

Un saludo


----------



## arubaro22

hola a todos voy a explicar como lo hago y aclarar la duda del amigo pulpin.
primero la flexibilidad en ese punto se pierde aproximadamente 1cm, ya que se debe pegar por el lado de atrás un plástico delgado tipo pet para darle rigidez y no comprometer el trabajo. en mi caso aunque esa parte tiene movimiento (es de las radios que el frente se da vuelta) no me afecto.

primero debemos observar con una buena lupa la parte que parece estar "cortada", y ver cuales son los conductores afectados, en el caso que no sean todos.
en el caso de que sean todos o la gran mayoría, deberemos pegarle con algún adhesivo de contacto una tirilla de 1cm (para que esa parte ya no tenga movimiento) de esos plásticos trasparentes delgados.

luego de identificados los conductores "raspamos" con mucho cuidado con un cutter o algo con filo, luego si pueden lijar con una lija de grano 400 o superior (esto es para sacar bien el aislante). este proceso de descubrir el conductor, recomiendo que tenga una extension de unos 2mm de cada lado del corte. Luego para tener mas seguridad pueden limpiar la zona con acetona, alcohol isopropilico o flux.

ya limpia la zona procedemos a soldar.
para soldar lo que debemos hacer es estañar un poquito la punta del soldador y luego pasarlo lentamente por los cortes.
aclaro detalles de este paso:
1) si el estaño no se adhiere, tendremos que pasarle resina, pasta decapante o flux a los conductores.
2) ATENCIÓN - si los conductores afectados están uno al lado de otro (como en las fotos que puse) no        se preocupen, ya que al estar poco estañado el soldador los conductores no se van a juntar. si se        juntaran, sigan estañando todo hasta completar todos los cortes.
3) una vez estañado todo, procederemos a corregir las soldaduras. si se han juntado pistas por exceso       de estaño, con cuidado pasar la punta del soldador para retirar el sobrante de estaño. si lo                   quitamos todo, estañar apenitas el soldador y pasar nuevamente por encima del corte.

con estos pasos podemos reparar nuestros flex dañados, aclaro que si no tienen mucha practica y/o delicadeza con el soldador, es posible que no les salga a la primera pero no quiere decir que no les sea posible. recomiendo a los que tengan duda de si queda o no se animen a hacer la reparación, que practiquen con un flex viejo hasta tener seguridad y practica.

espero que la explicación sea entendible y de utilidad, ante cualquier duda con gusto les responderé.


----------



## Mushito

Estoy intentando reparar el display de un BMW 

(BMW - Range Rover Pixel Repairs / repair tools) http://pixelfix.net/ita/

Alguien me podría ayudar, la idea es soldar su cable ribbon pero parece que entre pin a pin existe 25 mils de pulgada y el material es un poco grafitado, como podria soldar esto?
Gracias!


----------



## arubaro22

mmm, creo que la unica solucion seria ponerle algo rigido por detras y que consigas una fibrade tinta conductora y repasar las pistas.


Saludos


----------



## PALADIN

Gracias por el dato muy bueno y en este momento lo voy a llevar a la practica con la cinta flex de un display de un z3 que se rompio a un lado


----------



## helsing666

Hola me sirve mucho la informacion presentada, el dia de ayer limpiando mi lente canon 18-55 me di cuenta de un sonido poco comun, ya sospechando lo peor lo puse a la camara y que pasa q no me anda el auntoenfoque, desarme el lente y me doy con la sorpresa que tiene un cable flex cortado, nose si tenga reparacion talvez deba comprar un nuevo nose donde los venden destino insierto me espera saludos.


----------



## rekcahet

disculpa q moleste pero tenia una duda soy principiante en esto y queria saber. como es el procedimiento para soldar el flex al circuito impreso. sin dañarlo. he querido soldar la pantalla de mi cel. pero no se como hacerlo. tengo la neuva pero al reparacion de esta me sale muy costosa.y como no trabajo se me hace dificil me gustaria.saber paso por paso. gracias


----------



## emudem

Acabo de reparar un flex con 4 pistas continuas rotas de una camara digital. Lo primero con mucha paciencia con un bisturí he ido raspando hasta llegar a la pista. Luego con flux y estaño en la punta del soldador (11w de potencia) he ido estañeando las pistas y por ultimo he echado mas estaño y flux para unirlas y perfecto. Funciona de maravilla.

PD: Hay que hacerlo con calma y sin pasarse de calor en el flex.

Un salu2


----------



## Edghen

Excelente idea, voy a intentar con el flex de mi HCT touch. Le rompí como 4 pistas destapandolo y el flex viene saliendo sin conector desde el display, es decir, habria que cambiar el display.
Intentare salvarlo de esta forma.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Edghen

Yo no pude hacerlo, mi flex es demasiado pequeño, tiene de grosor aproximadamente 1 cm y alli tiene 38 pistas. Les cuento que me dío dificultad alcanzar a verlos con una lupa para contarlos. No se si alguien haya podido con uno de esos y me pueda dar alguna idea. Yo lo veo como imposible.
Saludos


----------



## biker2k3

Me meto para contarles la que me mande yo, arregle el flex del n95 puentendolo con cable de bobina, igualmente no duro mucho, porque con el movimiento se rompió de nuevo pero me sirvió para safar unos días hasta que pude comprar uno.


----------



## dpm

El otro día abrí un discman y se me despego el cable flex que es el que va al lector de cd y el cable blanco (no se como se llama) que va al display y los botones. se despegaron de su xip correspondiente, nose  como estaban conectados las pistas a los xips, espero que vosotros si y me digais como puedo volver a conectarlos xq no me se enciende el disman y antes funcionaba.

os adjunto unas fotos para que os sea mas visual:


----------



## juanito155

oe como hago necesito ayuda fue que se me callo mi nds lite y se rompió la carcasa y el cable flex  3 lineas dela curva como hago me ayudan? i hay les muestro una imagen ejemplo


----------



## Yamaki

juanito155 dijo:


> oe como hago necesito ayuda fue que se me callo mi nds lite y se rompió la carcasa y el cable flex  3 lineas dela curva como hago me ayudan? i hay les muestro una imagen ejemplo



Quetal compra marcador de tinta conductiva asi reparo los Flex de teclados y Camaras eso si vale como entre $35.000 y $45.000 pero si no quieres gastar plata compras un tubo de silicona fria son como $2.500 y un lapiz $500 barata la tinta casera, raspa el grafito del lapiz y lo mezclas con un poquito de silicona fria, hasta hacer una pasta conductura el cual mides su continuidad con el Multimetro y la aplicas donde se haya quebrado el flex pista a pista, como la silicona es flexible no tendras problema.


----------



## elsashamarino

buen dia amigos , estoy siguiendo el hilo de este asunto de flex rotos y en mi caso tengo un flex cortado y es milimétrico por lo que deberé usar un lapiz conductor..., la pregunta del millon es ,cómo deberia unir las partes cortadas ,teniendo en cuenta que se dobla en ese lugar roto no se si conviene endurecerlo , pero llegado el caso lo haría para darle mas sujesión , me podrían indicar con qué material uno las partes cortadas?? , yo pense en pegar con "la gotita" y algun plastico duro tipo tarjeta de credito, peeeeero si alguien me indica si hay un método mas flexible escucho con atencion...gracias


----------



## tebiespecial

Bueno ahora que me registre voy a empezar por pedirles un poco de orientación. 
Tengo el cable flex de mi MP5 roto ;Quisiera saber como repararlo (de la forma tradicional) .. Poseo : estaño,resina y cautin punta fina y supervision de mi padre.. Voy a adjuntar una foto del flex ,(lo escanie para mejor resolucion), a vista con lupa diviso solo los venas separadas.

Se que es mucho trabajo pero quisiera intentarlo. Espero una respuesta.


----------



## 1024

tebiespecial dijo:


> Bueno ahora que me registre voy a empezar por pedirles un poco de orientación.
> Tengo el cable flex de mi MP5 roto ;Quisiera saber como repararlo (de la forma tradicional) .. Poseo : estaño,resina y cautin punta fina y supervision de mi padre.. Voy a adjuntar una foto del flex ,(lo escanie para mejor resolucion), a vista con lupa diviso solo los venas separadas.
> Se que es mucho trabajo pero quisiera intentarlo. Espero una respuesta.



Hola, puedes intentar hacer un puente con alambre fino por ejemplo de un pequeño transformador o motor.


----------



## yesy homero

helsing666 dijo:


> Hola me sirve mucho la informacion presentada, el dia de ayer limpiando mi lente canon 18-55 me di cuenta de un sonido poco comun, ya sospechando lo peor lo puse a la camara y que pasa q no me anda el auntoenfoque, desarme el lente y me doy con la sorpresa que tiene un cable flex cortado, nose si tenga reparacion talvez deba comprar un nuevo nose donde los venden destino insierto me espera saludos.



soy yesy...y...
abrí mi camara Canon Power Shot SX 120 IS, por que la lente no salía, y el audio se escuchaba cortado, en resumen, un granaje pequeño de color blanco que mueve a uno mas grande estaba movido ya que el palo plastico que lo atraviesa estaba roto, pero lo puse en su posicion y aprete mas los pernos (ojala eso resulte), luego solde con un cautin grande y antiguo un cable de color amarillo que se encontraba roto y este se dirijía al audio o flash, pero quedo bien, el problema mas grande es que al armar la camara me me partio un circito por completo y se rompio un pedazo mas arriba en el mismo lado ( creo que corresponden a las mismas partes, audio y flash) espero me respondan pronto, quiero salvar mi camara!!!!





Yamaki dijo:


> Quetal compra marcador de tinta conductiva asi reparo los Flex de teclados y Camaras eso si vale como entre $35.000 y $45.000 pero si no quieres gastar plata compras un tubo de silicona fria son como $2.500 y un lapiz $500 barata la tinta casera, raspa el grafito del lapiz y lo mezclas con un poquito de silicona fria, hasta hacer una pasta conductura el cual mides su continuidad con el Multimetro y la aplicas donde se haya quebrado el flex pista a pista, como la silicona es flexible no tendras problema.



¿¿aun no entiendo el lapis es uno de carbon o lapicero de tinta ????


----------



## transistor2020

amigo este flex que material sera ya que no se como repararlo esta pegado a la pbc haber si alguien me dice si las pistas son de cobre o plata ya que son color negro es de un display que no marca algunos digitos solo al presionar el cable lo hace aca una imagen:


----------



## cea1y2

Hola amigos!! Soy nuevo en el foro y no se nada de electrónica ni electricidad. Bueno no mucho,  entre a este post por que quisiera hacer justamente lo contrario jejeje , les explico.. 
Quisiera hacer una maqueta de un robot alto, muy alto, casi del doble de mi tamaño, yo estaría dentro, pero me gustaría poder ver lo que hay desde arriba, pensé entonces, tengo una cámara digital que ya no uso hace mucho, y aquí va mi pregunta que tiene que ver con este post:
Puedo desarmar la cámara, extirpar el lente, y separar el lente de la cámara, para alñargar el sistema de lentes (no se como se llama) mediante algún flex o flat para quedarme con la cámara a mi altura  y ver lo que el lente divisa desde arriba? Alguien me entendió? Osea, cortar el flex apropósito y alargarlo para llevar el lente hasta las 1metro y medio, y claro debe ser flexible, la idea es tener la pantalla de la cámara como monitor y el lente bien alto separado del armazón para poder ver lo que hay delante (y no caerme jejeje)… 

Confuso? Alguen sabe como puedo hacerlo o si es posible? Podria cortar el flex  y unirlo a un cable muy largo o a otro flex muy largo hasta la distacia deseada y unirlo como aquí indican?.. es posible? Que opinan_?


----------



## solaris8

cea 1 y 2


> Soy nuevo en el foro y no se nada de electrónica ni electricidad. Bueno no mucho, entre a este post por que quisiera hacer justamente lo contrario jejeje , les explico..



creo que terndria s que empezar con un proyecto mas sencillo, para hacerte a los menesteres electronicos...busca en el foro robot seguidor de lineas, asi vas adquiriendo experiencia


----------



## tiago

Coloca arriba la cámara y baja un cable con audio y video compuesto. Abajo un pequeño monitor del tamaño que desees con unos auriculares.
Fácil y sin romper nada.

Saludos.


----------



## papirrin

> Confuso? Alguen sabe como puedo hacerlo o si es posible?



yo podria apostar a que no es posible, la velocidad de TX/RX que manejan las camaras y la impedancia de los cables largos NO son amigables.


----------



## Yetrox

cea1y2 dijo:


> Hola amigos!! Soy nuevo en el foro y no se nada de electrónica ni electricidad. Bueno no mucho, entre a este post por que quisiera hacer justamente lo contrario jejeje , les explico..
> Quisiera hacer una maqueta de un robot alto, muy alto, casi del doble de mi tamaño, yo estaría dentro, pero me gustaría poder ver lo que hay desde arriba, pensé entonces, tengo una cámara digital que ya no uso hace mucho, y aquí va mi pregunta que tiene que ver con este post:
> Puedo desarmar la cámara, extirpar el lente, y separar el lente de la cámara, para alñargar el sistema de lentes (no se como se llama) mediante algún flex o flat para quedarme con la cámara a mi altura y ver lo que el lente divisa desde arriba? Alguien me entendió? Osea, cortar el flex apropósito y alargarlo para llevar el lente hasta las 1metro y medio, y claro debe ser flexible, la idea es tener la pantalla de la cámara como monitor y el lente bien alto separado del armazón para poder ver lo que hay delante (y no caerme jejeje)…
> 
> Confuso? Alguen sabe como puedo hacerlo o si es posible? Podria cortar el flex y unirlo a un cable muy largo o a otro flex muy largo hasta la distacia deseada y unirlo como aquí indican?.. es posible? Que opinan_?


 
@cea1y2 No es viable y pobre cámara, has OIDO algo llamado Periscopio te dejo la idea ya tu la implementas


----------



## Danielara

Hola buenas a todos/as
  Este es mi primer post y creo tengo un problemonnnn. 
Os comento.. Cambie una pantalla a un iphone 5s y al abrirlo se me rompió el cable flex del botón home que trae incorporado un lector de huella digital. Como es normal compro uno lo sustituyo el lector de huellas no funciona. Leyendo varios artículos es imposible que funcione el lector de huellas de otro móvil o recambio por temas seguridad en pagos, etc atreves de la huella. Cada lector de huellas viene asociado a un terminal y si no es el original jamas funcionará. Y servicio técnico de apple no se hace  cargo me cobraría como uno nuevo al ser manipulado por terceros. Encima el móvil no es mio..
Alguien me puede ayudar como unir las dos partes rotas o los pasos a seguir. 
Saludos espero vuestra ayuda
Os adjunto fotos


----------



## Cahsiba

elsashamarino dijo:


> buen dia amigos , estoy siguiendo el hilo de este asunto de flex rotos y en mi caso tengo un flex cortado y es milimétrico por lo que deberé usar un lapiz conductor..., la pregunta del millon es ,cómo deberia unir las partes cortadas ,teniendo en cuenta que se dobla en ese lugar roto no se si conviene endurecerlo , pero llegado el caso lo haría para darle mas sujesión , me podrían indicar con qué material uno las partes cortadas?? , yo pense en pegar con "la gotita" y algun plastico duro tipo tarjeta de credito, peeeeero si alguien me indica si hay un método mas flexible escucho con atencion...gracias


Hola.  A mi me pasó algo similar. Limpiando  los lentes de mi proyector t6 se me rompió el cable flex del lcd.   Quisiera preguntar cómo lo reparó o si saben en Bogota donde lo arreglan.  Gracias.


----------



## hellfire4

Cahsiba dijo:


> Hola.  A mi me pasó algo similar. Limpiando  los lentes de mi proyector t6 se me rompió el cable flex del lcd.   Quisiera preguntar cómo lo reparó o si saben en Bogota donde lo arreglan.  Gracias.



El tema que aca somos de Argentina (dicho sin animo de ofensa), salvo que haya un forista de Bogota y sepa. Ver en internet de negocios que hagan el servicio tecnico oficial de la marca de tu proyector de tu ciudad puede llegar a servir, que a menudo seran los mismos arreglaran tvs incluso. Sea Philips, JVC, etc
Los flex vienen de respuesto también, si es que el arreglo no es posible, cosa de encontrar alguno igual o similar . Aunque no sea justo el repuesto oficial, pero que ande y se adapte. Los tecnicos oficiales de Bogota a lo mejor te pueden orientar mejor de donde adquirirlo.


----------

